# Paintball CO2 setup?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I was doing some research about CO2. Here's a little background before I start. I currently have a 10 gallon heavily planted tank. I will be acquiring a 33 gallon soon and am planning to heavily plant that tank as well. I am using DIY yeast CO2 currently but I've noticed it is not working very well. I do plan and changing that to a pressurized system. Now, I understand that I should really be getting fancy pants solenoids and regulators and all that jazz but there is a reason why i started with DIY. That's because I'm a York student with enough money to pay for half my books and get my mom to pay for the rest haha. So I came across the idea to get a paintball tank with an ASA on/off valve with two threaded inserts, needle valve, & a pressure gauge. Now where would I get any of these things? Has my research paid off? Am I even looking for the right things?And hey, If i can get my hands on cheap equipment for a pressurized tank and all that, I'd be happy to drop this paintball idea.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Check this out..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115850


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

LTPGuy said:


> Check this out..
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115850


unfortunately, this forum only shows me how to get these items online. I'd like to get them locally because the prices are usually better considering there is no shipping fee. Ill search around the interwebs for it though


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> unfortunately, this forum only shows me how to get these items online. I'd like to get them locally because the prices are usually better considering there is no shipping fee. Ill search around the interwebs for it though


AmazonDotCA is selling ASA valve for $7 free shipping. From China so it will take a while. Ebay likewise.

Watts needle valves is from HD/Rona/Lowes.

I saw a few 20oz tank on Kijiji for ~$20.


----------

